# Virtual duo jazz - Trilian acoustic



## Rob (Nov 12, 2009)

nice playing, Thomas... I like where the quarter note triplet becomes the rhythmic unit of the following tempo, a device sometimes I use too. Trillian sounds very good


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Nov 12, 2009)

sounds like ron carter stepped into the room
Fantastic piece!


----------



## Johnny22 (Nov 12, 2009)

Very Cool piece.


----------



## bryla (Nov 12, 2009)

*Rob*, thanks! The device is also something I like very much, also all sorts of different groupings of subdivisions that become a new tempo is really exciting!

*Hans* nice words, thank you  RC is among the top bass players in my book! I have been trying to do some heavy NHØP stuff with Trilian, but so far it has fallen short.

*Johnny22*, thank you


----------



## spectrum (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool Playing! 

For my taste, the DI pickup is way too loud in this mix. I much prefer have more of the microphone sound.

Also, you might want to try Trilian Acoustic 2 in this piece instead of Acoustic 1....it's better for that walking kind of stuff. (The C-12 Tube mic on the bass will work well with the Ivory piano) 

Also I'd recommend that the Clean sustains work well for walking lines too.

Glad you are enjoying it! 

Cheers,

spectrum


----------



## bryla (Nov 12, 2009)

*Eric* thanks so much for listening. I'll try to do one with your corrections and upload it today. Maybe it's because I'm from Denmark with this huge tradition and history of upright bass players but the DI is simply perfect - often I find that the amp is useless for the upright. The DI just nails that Danish/Nordic sound I want


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 13, 2009)

Thomas,

Now I understand why you commented on my straight up and down beat piano chords.
Your style is to avoid anything like that at all costs.
I'm sorry to say I don't get this because I'm a musical pygmy, but strangely I really like Hermeto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W821bgUU_mY

Ray


----------



## bryla (Nov 13, 2009)

>Your style is to avoid anything like that at all costs

It's not 'my style' at all. First of all I do a lot more than that, and second of all there are a lot of other people doing it  EDIT: saw you link, and I can see that Hermeto also does that. The intro he makes fits good in the music. My comment was related to the music you posted, where the constant 1 accent didn't fit. But - to each his own

Updated with your hints, Eric

www.thomas.bryla.dk/trilianfun.mp3 (same link)


----------



## spectrum (Nov 13, 2009)

bryla @ Thu Nov 12 said:


> *Eric* thanks so much for listening. I'll try to do one with your corrections and upload it today. Maybe it's because I'm from Denmark with this huge tradition and history of upright bass players but the DI is simply perfect - often I find that the amp is useless for the upright. The DI just nails that Danish/Nordic sound I want


Cool 

....but there's no "Amp" for any of the Acoustic Basses in Trilian....I'm a bit confused at what you mean?

The new Acoustic has two versions:

• Acoustic 1 - Neumann U-147 Tube mic and "Wilson" DI Pickup output channels
• Acoustic 2 - AKG C-12 Tube mic and "Shertler" DI Pickup output channels

All four channels sound pretty different and can be used in a lot of different ways.

If you like the Wilson DI, then I would suggest add a little more of the 147 Mic in there and then using the compressor and EQ which will bring out the sustain of the pickup which I think you like, but keep it sounding a little more Acoustic.

The DI by itself is an interesting sound for sure, but it sounds almost more like an Electric Bass without the mic mixed in.


----------



## spectrum (Nov 13, 2009)

bryla @ Fri Nov 13 said:


> Updated with your hints, Eric
> 
> www.thomas.bryla.dk/trilianfun.mp3 (same link)


Cool...yeah, I dig that version. 

Is that the Acoustic 2?

Sounds like you went heavy on the Humanize knob perhaps? Tuning definitely sounds human.


----------



## bryla (Nov 13, 2009)

oops, you're to fast Eric - what time is it for you?!

It's still the same link - hasn't uploaded yet (crappy net). I meant mic and not amp  obviously. The Shertler doesn't really have the same spark that the Wilson have.

EDIT: yes that was the Ac 2. Yes the humanize went berserk!


----------



## spectrum (Nov 13, 2009)

bryla @ Fri Nov 13 said:


> oops, you're to fast Eric - what time is it for you?!
> 
> It's still the same link - hasn't uploaded yet (crappy net). I meant mic and not amp  obviously. The Shertler doesn't really have the same spark that the Wilson have.


Yeah, the Shertler is pretty unusual sounding by itself. It's more meant to just blend a little bit to clarify in the mix, not to work on its own.


----------



## bryla (Nov 13, 2009)

But the Wilson is GOLD!!

Is it the same physical instrument that was used for the two versions?

Okay, now the link is with no Humanizer. I was confused that you put it under the compressor in the main window.

www.thomas.bryla.dk/trilianfun.mp3 - still same link


----------



## spectrum (Nov 13, 2009)

bryla @ Fri Nov 13 said:


> But the Wilson is GOLD!!


Yeah, it's the main DI sound and it came out really well. 



> Is it the same physical instrument that was used for the two versions?


Yes. They are the identical performances, just different mics and DI channels.

In fact, they are phase-locked so you can actually stack them and mix them together if like. 

It's a four channel sound, presented in two Mic/DI pairs.



> Okay, now the link is with no Humanizer.


Yeah! That's a little 'mo better!


----------



## bryla (Nov 13, 2009)

*Eric*, thank you so much for taking your time to comment on this. I'm still learning to handle the sound of Trilian, so your information is truly appreciated


----------



## Stevie (Nov 23, 2009)

ah link is gone


----------



## bryla (Nov 23, 2009)

new link:
http://www.thomas.bryla.dk/Sted/Music_f ... ianfun.mp3
just for you, Stevie


----------



## Stevie (Nov 23, 2009)

Woop, thanks 
Very nice indeed, congrats, also to Eric


----------



## bryla (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad you liked it!


----------



## rJames (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice and cool.

Are you playing real time on the piano? Nice.


----------



## bryla (Nov 23, 2009)

Both bass and piano was played real-time, yes


----------

